# sq. ft. question?



## Drywall Swine (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm estimating a entire house being built this summer. I have the plans in front of me and the total living area is 2050 sq. ft.
I was wondering how I would do a quicker figure for the estimate rather than multiply all the walls and ceiling heighths. I understand their are a lot of variables included in estimating drywall but I dont have any programs to speed it up and to tell you the truth I'm tired of spending hours figuring up numbers for customers and not getting the job anyways. Is their a quicker way you might know of? would really help! THANKS!!


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

count the board needed by room..


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

I'll tell ya what, for the low low introductory price of fifty five, ninety five plus s&h I'll figure your drywall footages! But wait, act now and I'll include ten, that's right, ten illegals to do the yob for you.:thumbsup:

Seriously now, I've tried the calculating pens and ruler's but I end up doing it the old fashion way of just sitting down, studying the plans and start counting.


----------



## MUDBUCKET (Jun 9, 2008)

I usually take the finished footage x 3.7 then divide by 48

2050sqft x 3.7 =7585/48 =158

it's pretty close most of the time, add a few for basement stairway and the ends of a vaulted room and you should be close. 
if it's 9' ceiling just take out the lid sheets and the rest are 54" board


----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

Brockster said:


> I'll tell ya what, for the low low introductory price of fifty five, ninety five plus s&h I'll figure your drywall footages! But wait, act now and I'll include ten, that's right, ten illegals to do the yob for you.:thumbsup:


:laughing:


----------



## BigLou (Jan 30, 2008)

If you "own a drywall company", then you'd better get used to counting the number of boards required. Sorry to be so blunt, but its the truth.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

If it's nine foot ceilings, take floor space times 4.0, if a vault, 4.2, if eight foot ceiling the 3.8 will get you so close it'll scare you. But far better to count from the print. Formula will get you ball park. (Within ten sheets.)


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

Matt,

Do you have Excel? If you do I'll make a spreadsheet calculator to calculate SF of board for you based on SF of house and wall height.

Take it easy on him guys, he's young but he's honest, works hard and is competing against a bunch of unethical white guys kicking back at their desk while they sub everything to illegals.


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

orson said:


> Matt,
> 
> Do you have Excel? If you do I'll make a spreadsheet calculator to calculate SF of board for you based on SF of house and wall height.
> 
> Take it easy on him guys, he's young but he's honest, works hard and is competing against a bunch of unethical white guys kicking back at their desk while they sub everything to illegals.


 
Matt if you have excell send me you company info and i will send you what i use to estimate jobs.. its very accrate and you will have to imput you costs.
or send me your costs within the email and i can imput them...it might be easier that way..

[email protected]

Jay


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

orson said:


> Matt,
> 
> Do you have Excel? If you do I'll make a spreadsheet calculator to calculate SF of board for you based on SF of house and wall height.
> 
> Take it easy on him guys, he's young but he's honest, works hard and is competing against a bunch of unethical white guys kicking back at their desk while they sub everything to illegals.


I have Excel. Would you make a spreadsheet calculator for me? Would it really be that easy?
Tim


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Very nice website, Orson!!


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

Try this, let me know how to improve it.


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

I forgot to use the ceiling height variable, scrap that last one...


----------



## Tony M (May 9, 2007)

Take the square footage, divide by 3, multiply by the number of rooms, add 50%, then take away the number you first thought of. Your card is the 3 of hearts.


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 20, 2008)

Drywall Swine said:


> I'm estimating a entire house being built this summer. I have the plans in front of me and the total living area is 2050 sq. ft.
> I was wondering how I would do a quicker figure for the estimate rather than multiply all the walls and ceiling heighths. I understand their are a lot of variables included in estimating drywall but I dont have any programs to speed it up and to tell you the truth I'm tired of spending hours figuring up numbers for customers and not getting the job anyways. Is their a quicker way you might know of? would really help! THANKS!!


yes but doing the work gives you an accurate board count. If you want easy as long as the house is not complicated you can multiply the floor(ceiling) sqft x 4.5 this is just an estimate!


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

Does the project calculator have a drywall function? I use mine all the time for different things, pretty good, but I have not looked as to the drywall function


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

The "Drywall Function" on a Project Calculator just divides everything by 32 sq. Ft. The Excel calculator above is pretty good.

I wish it would be easier to change the sq foot based on the boards you are using. I would suggest a cell where you put in the board length and that is then used to calc the sq ft. of the board. It is too easy to mess up the formula otherwise.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

32 or 48 depending on the length of the sheets used, 8's or 12's


----------

